# Is there a thread for tent heaters?



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

I am looking for a heater that works for a large tent with no electricity. Mr Heater has so many that its hard to know whats good and there are diesel heaters too. What you found that works well?


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr. Heater makes a flameless propane heater. You may want to look into that. You can also find surplus military heaters pretty cheap.


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

I have a Big Buddy and have used it quite alot, not only while camping but also to heat my family room when my furnace went out. Easy to operate and very reliable. No odor like with diesel and kerosene. The 1 lb propane bottles do get alittle expensive if you use it alot, but you can get the 12 foot hose with regulator and use a 20 lb bottle. 
Steve


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

wildcat6 said:


> Mr. Heater makes a flameless propane heater. You may want to look into that. You can also find surplus military heaters pretty cheap.



A propane heater that is flameless? I have a couple Mr Buddy heaters but they both have a pilot lite and the ceramic plate burns with flame.


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

probably not what you asked about, but i've recently discovered that electric blankets are awesome!! and they are a lot more energy efficient than they used to be.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have the big buddy by mr heater and really like it, I got an adapter so I can refill the one pound tanks from a 20# tank


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Heater Buddy will work o.k. till the temps get cold. We used two of them elk hunting one year & almost froze. Got a big wood stove for the tent now. We even put charcoal brickets in there in the summer. But in the winter we stoke a good fire and cook on it too!


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Surge223 said:


> A propane heater that is flameless? I have a couple Mr Buddy heaters but they both have a pilot lite and the ceramic plate burns with flame.


 
I bought one about 10 years ago but can't seem to find that brand now. However, you can go on Amazon and search and there are several new models now from manufactures like Coleman etc...


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you for the responses. I am baffled as to why anyone would suggest an electric blanket for a tent that has no electricity


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Those small heaters like Lil' Buddy and the coleman do have a flame but it gets kind of absorbed by the ceramic element. We have the coleman we use for a 16 foot camper and it's good down to 35 degrees or so. After that we use the Big Buddy on low. I tried the little ceramic one in a tent once and it didn't do much. It was a warm season tent though. The coleman ceramic won't even go 8 hours on a 1lb bottle. We use an adapter hose for the 20 lb tank on ours.


----------

